# An alcoholic man down in Finland



## Domremy (Jul 24, 2012)

Pelastajat = The Rescuers

http://youtu.be/uXKQVsvl5m4

Helsinki City Rescue Department:
http://www.hel.fi/hki/Pela/en/Etusivu


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 24, 2012)

Bright white jump suit for a paramedic......


----------

